# Chores for PAWS - for all your pets' needs



## BrianandTheresa (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't feel guilty about leaving your pet to go to work, shopping, holiday or if you are ill. We provide a personal service of dog walking, pet sitting and home from home dog boarding.

We cover Sittingbourne and surrounding area.

See us on Welcome to 'Chores For PAWS' - for all your pets needs for more information.


----------

